# Best winter cut



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Mona is 4 1/2 mths and really seems to be hot inside or else she has me fooled and just wants to be outside all of the time. What would be the best blade/comb to cut her at to not be to short but maybe help her cool down a bit?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

MonaLisa said:


> Mona is 4 1/2 mths and really seems to be hot inside or else she has me fooled and just wants to be outside all of the time. What would be the best blade/comb to cut her at to not be to short but maybe help her cool down a bit?
> View attachment 113570
> View attachment 113578
> 
> ...


Beau was always hot also. I kept him fairly short summer and winter. I used a 10 on face, feet and tail and a 4F on the body. I'd usually scissor the legs a bit longer and blend into the body.


----------

